# new rally title



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

tracy took our girl flossie to the Woodstock obedience and rally trial Tuesday and scored a 100 to get her third and final leg for her rally novice title here is an older picture of her


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Congrats! Great Job, and she is beautiful! On to Advanced!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay! Way to go Tracey and Flossie!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats! She's beautiful


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats on the 100! well done.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I got to meet both Tracy and Flossie on Tuesday as my girl and I went for our first leg (RN) and they were both lovely! Congrats on the the title!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats to you guys! She is lovely too!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

She is beautiful. Keep up the good work, moving on to Advanced. I'm totally jealous as we could not go on to Advanced due to financial issues.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words on flossie and her accomplishment I think tracy wants to do advanced rally for both her and gator. Hey liz tracy said there was a female sable working do there and I was wondering if it was you.. hope you both had fun in the ring


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, that would be us!  We got her first leg in Rally and will be finishing that up in the next little while.  Tracy was very kind and I really enjoyed meeting and speaking with her. Tell her I said hello.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats on the first leg  and I will tell her you said hi


----------

